# Jim's Summer DIY Projects



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Christmas came early at my house. I now have all of the drivers I need for my center, mains and sub. I still need to order my crossover parts. I also received my BFD, UB802, ECM8000 ... ok, I guess pic would be in order. 

*Jim's big ole gloat pic:*










Unfortunately, the wife is coming home early. I thought she'd be gone until the end of July, but she'll be back in two weeks. I still have to paint, carpet, run base and casings in my kids rooms before she gets back. I also want to build a hutch section for the entertainment center that's behind the stuff in the pic. I might be able to shoehorn the subwoofer project in there somewhere. The center and mains will have to wait until July.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's all go to Jim's house! :yes:

That's something to gloat about there... looks like a whole buncha fun.

Wife will be back in two weeks... :yikes: You ain't got it all out of the boxes yet? No rest for tonight then.... lol


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I think I'm gonna have to hide some of it. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

No doubt sonnie. Lots of fun to be had. I love new boxes of stuff! 
I always like when Im tracking packages and I cross my fingers the 
UPS man beats my wife coming home from work. lol. Ive had some 
real nail biters.

Matt


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Last summer she went to her Dad's for two weeks. That's when I laid the tile that's in the pic. I was moving furniture and pulling carpet up while she was backing out of the driveway. I don't know what I would have said if she came back in the house. 

When she finally made it back home I had replaced all of the carpet with tile except in the bedrooms. I also repainted the ceilings and walls. I sent a teaser pic to her showing the foyer's tile busted up and the carpet gone in the living room. My youngest son asked me, "were you mad?!?!" lol

So now I'm racing against time to get their rooms done and still play with MY toys.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Jim, I'll stuck to this thread like the white on rice :hail: haha

Keep the pics commin!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

::hint hint:: you can hide the toys at my house :yes:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Exocer said:


> Jim, I'll stuck to this thread like the white on rice :hail: haha
> 
> Keep the pics commin!


Shoot, I'm watching YOUR project, Exocer. I can't wait to hear some feedback on your Natalie P's.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I can't wait to hear them either :laugh: I thought about skipping the 7" Rs180 projects and going straight with a Rs225/Rs28a TM speaker instead. Problem was I only saw one schematic for the crossover online and no reviews. A tower is just ludacrist for a room the size of mine...been there done that ****


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Those look like the Technics that my friend had back in college. We wore those suckers out. arty:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

They're Technics alright :laugh:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> When she finally made it back home I had replaced all of the carpet with tile except in the bedrooms. I also repainted the ceilings and walls. I sent a teaser pic to her showing the foyer's tile busted up and the carpet gone in the living room. *My youngest son asked me, "were you mad?!?!" lol.*


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Little kids say the cutest things in the world. I would have replied, I woke up and couldn't find you so I tore the up house looking for you or something to that effect...

Exocer, why not just do three WTMW Projects?? I think you can ask BrianBunge if it would be ok to take the left and right channels and re-arange the drivers to a 

W 
M
T
W

~Bob


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I got my first sheet of MDF in the garage. It's for the sub. I hope to start it this weekend.

The tablesaw will be parked for this project. I hope to post some pics of this setup in action ...

*Eurekazone's SmartGuide:*


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Little kids say the cutest things in the world. I would have replied, I woke up and couldn't find you so I tore the up house looking for you or something to that effect...
> 
> ...


Well the WMTW projects utilize a driver I don't even own (RS225), and I'd definitely keep them TMWW as to avoid a complete overhaul of the crossover design if that were an option. Plus the crossover is way out of my budget :laugh:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I figured you would need to do some tweaking but I would be neat because this would replicate the Triad InRoom Gold LCR's which go for about $1500ea. 

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Jim... I know you not gonna be able to hide all that material from your wife. What you gonna tell her... "I'm building you some cabinets baby." lol

I can't tell you how many times when I've been building boxes for my car and when I was building the cabinet for my equipment in the HT room... I promised my wife I'd build her bookcases she's been asking for over 5 years now. She always comments... "You building my bookcases baby?" In that sarcastic tone you know.

I take off work to meet UPS at the house for a delivery or either it comes to the office and I take off early to get it home. She beeps me and asked... "Why aren't you at the office... what you taking off early for?" I'm like ... "Oh... nothing... just took off early today." With that innocent tone... then she says, "Uh huh... I know you bought something else for the that home theater room didn't you?" She has got me all figured out now. :dontknow:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> I figured you would need to do some tweaking but I would be neat because this would replicate the Triad InRoom Gold LCR's which go for about $1500ea.
> 
> ~Bob


Meh, nice but not what I am looking for. The Natalie P's will more than suffice in my listening space, and budget. Now, if you're giving me the money to go through with your suggestion of 3 DIY projects then i'll PM you my paypal account addy  Not to mention that I favor the dispersion characteristics of a 2-way MTM or 3way TMWW over WTMW mains..

Sonnie,shes got you all figured out alright. Whats the point in trying to hide it now? :T


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I just ordered a small HVLP sprayer setup from Rockler. It's gotten good reviews from the guys in the woodworking forums I'm on. Rockler finally put it on sale for $79.99 and I had a $20 rewards coupon. $59.99 + shipping.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> I just ordered a small HVLP sprayer setup from Rockler. It's gotten good reviews from the guys in the woodworking forums I'm on. Rockler finally put it on sale for $79.99 and I had a $20 rewards coupon. $59.99 + shipping.


Sweet deal!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I didn't think they were going to give it to me. The coupon I had kept coming up invalid. I got a call this morning that their system got updated and the coupon worked. They are shipping everything today.

I almost cancelled. 

I also got a few new toys for my router table that I've been wanting since I built it. That was probably my most fun project to date.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Exciting! Glad your coupon worked out.
Yeah I need to go router accessory shopping as well just for two more bits...3/4" roundover and 1/2" roundover


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I need to invest in a better set than what I have. I have a 1/4" shank set right now. Holbren.com has a good reputation and great prices. I've emailed the owner back and forth a good bit last year when I was researching bits.

I won't fully retire my older 1/4" shank bits. I bought a Bosch Colt around Christmas. For $120 or less you can get their variable speed router kit. It's a 1hp palm sized router. Very, very cool. It's perfect for when you don't want to wrestle a large router on a small project.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Jim, I'll look into that


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'm just about done with the kids' rooms. My carpet is being laid tomorrow morning. I might actually celebrate by building my sub. :T 

I'll document the process and post it here. I've been wanting to try out a couple of different things and you guys will get to see if they work or not.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Well, I have to be the luckiest guy in the world. I cleaned up the house after working on the kids' rooms, but forgot to hide the new drivers and electronics. The family came home and my wife asked what the boxes were for. I showed her everything I had bought and she was fine with it.

I showed her the RL-P15 and told her my plans for a sealed enclosure. I also told her about my original plans about an IB setup. I showed her pics of Darren's drivers and setup. She thought that was the neatest thing in the world. She wasn't wild about losing floorspace with the sealed box.

*I just got a kitchen pass for 3 more RL-P15s. * :jump: 

I'm still building the sealed enclosure. I'm dying to get some LFE goin' on with my current setup and I figured that I could use some practice.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> She thought that was the neatest thing in the world...*I just got a kitchen pass for 3 more RL-P15s.*


That's so awesome. I pitched it to my wife Amy last month and I used the "get the black box out of your living space" angle. She liked that idea. She's really starting to dig HT. Tuesday she asked me if I'd ordered that new amp yet. She was anxious to get it!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations! We'll have the SoundSplinter forum going before too much longer... looks like they are beginning to get some support here for their products.

Looking forward to some head shots! :yes:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, shes a keeper!


----------

